# Which PG should we trade?



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Well, if Nate has resorted to using a rotation of only playing two point guards per game, it's a problem that will, and should be addressed this offseason. 

Obviously one point guard needs to be traded. So which is it?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

its blake his stock is the highest it will ever be

telfair is almost as good as blake so we keep him

blake and miles for whoever


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Sadly, Blake will likely be the one to go. Too much vested in Telfair / Jack and lack of Bird rights to Blake pretty much assures this.

The only positive, as others have indicated, is that Blake's "value" is high and the team should be able to get something decent in return via a combo trade (with Miles and/or Ratliff). (We cannot trade Blake by himself, since he gets paid chicken scratch).


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

If it means getting rid of Miles, any of the three PGs.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

If all three PG's would land us the exact same player, I'd trade Blake. 

However, I have a feeling Telfair would land us the best player, and Blake the worst of the three.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

blake i think is the one that would get traded.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker (Jul 23, 2004)

trade blake. telfairs going to turn into a great leader some day, even if hes not a great player. Jack is too good, IMO Jack is the most talented of the 3.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Blake. They're similarly good players now, and Telfair is the only one of the two who has a chance to be a star in the future.

Jack doesn't strike me as likely to get enough in trade to be worth ditching, as he adds nice depth at the position.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Rip City Road Blocker said:


> trade blake. telfairs going to turn into a great leader some day, even if hes not a great player. Jack is too good, IMO Jack is the most talented of the 3.


telfair wont be a good-great player on this team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I picked traded Blake. A lot would depend on what you could get for each player. I think Nate likes Jack a lot and don't think we'd get a lot for him anyway so it's between the other two most likely. Only way we keep Blake is if we think we can resign him and if he'd be willing to eventually backup Jack. 

Obviously the reason Nate is going to start and play most of the game each PG for three games to finish off the season is to get a handle on which one they want to trade and which ones they want to keep so it'll be interesting to see how they do. Jack has done well the last two games considering he's a rookie.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Zidane said:


> telfair wont be a good-great player on this team.


Care to elaborate as to why?

He had a pretty good stretch not too long ago and has shown some improvement. I don't see why he can't be a very good player for us 2-3 years down the line if not next year.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Zidane said:


> telfair wont be a good-great player on this team.


i agree. nate seems quite set in his ways and i don't think he's willing to bend and change his team philosophies and styles for the likes of telfair. we've been hearing mumurs all year about the clashing in playing styles and how nate has the "reigns" on telfair and now nate is says this to the oregonian:



> The thing McMillan clearly envied is how the franchise shapes its roster to fit Sloan’s style. “He’s been one guy that brings in guys that fit his style of play,” McMillan said. “If you look at all of the guys he has on his roster, those are what people would say are ‘Sloan guys.’ Guys that haven’t been able to make it -- there’ve been a few of those guys -- they move pretty quickly.”
> 
> That last sentence ... well, if you’ve been following the Blazers, you can see how McMillan might covet that quality.
> 
> ...


Obviously he wants the team to bend to him, not the other way. That makes me think Telfair will be the one to go, he is the only one that is clearly a square peg in McMillan's round hole.


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

I would trade Telfair, because I think he will always be a problem on defense, and on offense he doesn't share enough to really lead a team. On the right team, just as Sheed, he could be a god send. However, he is not a player to build a team around, and it will take too many years for him to mature into a good player. In a couple of years, he will expect big money, and at his current rate of progress, I seriously doubt his talent at that time will warrant big money. Trade him by the summer of 2007, hopefully in the summer of 2006. Keep Blake and Jack and try to build up the team elsewhere.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

I actually think (and hope) that Blake is the one to be traded. He just doesn't do anything special, but he's solid. I would only be happy with him as a backup to Telfair or Jack, never a starter though.

I'm all for keeping Telfair and Jack, especially since they both have more leadership qualities than Blake does at a younger age, and you need that out of your PG. What you see is what you get out of Blake, but we can hope for much more with Telfair and Jack.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Hype #9 said:


> I'm all for keeping Telfair and Jack, especially since they both have more leadership qualities than Blake does at a younger age, and you need that out of your PG.


I'm curious what you mean by that. What leadership qualities do you believe they posess and why?


----------



## TerryPorter4Life (Mar 28, 2006)

I think Blake will be gone, for the reasons that others already brought up about his value being higher than before, but I don't know if that is best for the team. From all the games I have seen, he has been pretty solid and Telfair ispretty inconsistent. I like Jack, so I don't want him to go anywhere, but this is what I propose: If possible, Blake and Miles or Ratliff for a marqyuee small forward, then trade Telfair to Seattle for Luke ridnour, straight up. Rid knows McMillans system and has proven that he can play solidly in it. He played his college ball at U of O so a lot of fans already know him, with him starting and Jack playing behnd him, it would be a good change up. I doubt it will happen, but their is always hoping.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

bballchik said:


> I'm curious what you mean by that. What leadership qualities do you believe they posess and why?


They're vocal more than anything, as well as their demeanor. Can I give you specific examples? No, I can't, but just from watching them and judging their personalities I would say both Jack and Telfair have leadership qualities. It's especially encouraging since they're both so young.

And after reading/listening to Nate's comments lately, I tend to think he wants to hang onto Telfair and Jack.

Nate also vouches for this:



> Right now, the Blazers have two developing leaders in point guards Sebastian Telfair and Jarrett Jack. But Telfair, in his second year, is just 20 while Jack, a rookie, is 22.
> 
> Still, Telfair says he thinks he and Jack have the biggest presence in the locker room, a claim that McMillan doesn't discount.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Here's another quote from Nate, that leads me to believe he wants to hang onto Jack and Telfair.


> "The first 71 games, I've tried to come up with the best combination to win games," McMillan said. "Now I think we're at a point where I know what the core of this team is about. I think we've really got to look at guys like Jack, Sebastian, and really what they are doing now."


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

TerryPorter4Life said:


> I think Blake will be gone, for the reasons that others already brought up about his value being higher than before, but I don't know if that is best for the team. From all the games I have seen, he has been pretty solid and Telfair ispretty inconsistent. I like Jack, so I don't want him to go anywhere, but this is what I propose: If possible, Blake and Miles or Ratliff for a marqyuee small forward, then trade Telfair to Seattle for Luke ridnour, straight up. Rid knows McMillans system and has proven that he can play solidly in it. He played his college ball at U of O so a lot of fans already know him, with him starting and Jack playing behnd him, it would be a good change up. I doubt it will happen, but their is always hoping.


why, if Luke knows nates system and proves he can play solidly in it, did Nate rely on Daniels so much?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> why, if Luke knows nates system and proves he can play solidly in it, did Nate rely on Daniels so much?


Last year, his 2nd in the league, Ridnour started all 82 games and averaged 31.4 minutes, third on the team. That's a lot for a 2nd year point guard. Daniels was an excellent 6th man, so it makes sense that Nate played both players a lot. That doesn't take anything away from Ridnour.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nice finds, Hype. It's nice to know that we have some young guys who aren't afraid to be vocal. Hopefully the vets can either take a lesson from them or at least let them lead without having to deal with any of this newbie type stuff.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Trade Blake for several reasons

1. Telfair and Jack are equally as good as he is right now and are much younger.
2. Blake has nearly as much trade value as the other two
3. Maybe if Blake's gone no one will pass the ball to their college buddy Juan Dixon


Well I can only think of 3 right now, but I know there is at least 9


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Trade Blake for several reasons
> 
> 1. Telfair and Jack are equally as good as he is right now and are much younger.
> 2. Blake has nearly as much trade value as the other two
> ...


last time i checked point guards are supposed to pass the ball. especially to their wide open shooting guards. it's not blake's fault dixon sucks. it's dixon's.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bye bye Blake...your the oldest and no better then the other two and your upside is maxed out. Thanks for the season, but your too good to be our 3rd stringer.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow so true MAS so true


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

With all due respect, why all the Blake hate? Out of anyone left on the Portland roster from what I've observed, he's one of the few players out there that still gives a damn.

He's a solid player and by all accounts, a solid gentleman. But no one is perfect. And I've observed him for a very very long time ... he has improved his numbers every year as a three year player (the only reason his progress was impeded was when he lost nearly half the 2004-2005 season to an ankle injury. Being stuck behind Gilbert Arenas didn't help much either).

And don't take me for a Telfair hater. I don't hate that kid at all. I just don't know if he fits in what Nate is trying to do -- assuming the FO doesn't pressure him.

How do two talented players become so polarizing?

I think its entirely possible that the malaise in the Blazers organization as a whole -- ownership, front office management -- has trickled down to the court. And what is this with Nate's substitution and rotation patterns of late? Is it possible that the FO (such as it is) is pressuring Nate? Can they leave the basketball to the players and coaches? Apparently not?

If ANYBODY is jettisoned from the Blazers, start with the idiots in front office before dumping players. And then the players that don't appear to give a damn (I think we all know who those are) should go first before anybody takes up the difficult decision of jettisoning one of three talented point guards.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> With all due respect, why all the Blake hate? Out of anyone left on the Portland roster from what I've observed, he's one of the few players out there that still gives a damn (he had a bad line against Seattle tonight, but judging by the line scores he had some company).
> 
> He's a solid player and by all accounts, a solid gentleman. But no one is perfect. And I've observed him for a very very long time ... he has improved his numbers every year as a three year player (the only reason his progress was impeded was when he lost nearly half the 2004-2005 season to an ankle injury. Being stuck behind Gilbert Arenas didn't help much either).
> 
> ...


 Well said, soonerterp!

The sad reality is, as you indicated, the problem is not going to be resolved by just trading one of the PGs. It is a much greater problem that probably does start with the front office.

As for Blake, I cannot see how he would be upset over a possible trade. Especially if he ends up on a team like Cleveland or Detroit. For that matter, I'm sure most of the players wouldn't mind being on any other team after a game like tonight's against Seattle - a team the Blazers beat not long ago.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

A point guard should be able to do the following really well:
1. Pass the ball accurately
2. Hit open shots
3. Defend on the ball - full court
4. Penetrate defense with dribble
5. Create own shot (extra bonus)

Our threesome PG's can do all the following from 1-3. Telfair and Jack excel when #4 come into play. Jack stands alone (so far) with #5.

I'm hoping Nate picks Sabby and Jack. Nothing against Blake - fine basic PG. But I want a little more than he's shown. I think he's at his pinnacle.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

RedHot&Rolling said:


> A point guard should be able to do the following really well:
> 1. Pass the ball accurately
> 2. Hit open shots
> 3. Defend on the ball - full court
> ...


Blake is the only one that has some value plus his contract is chicken feed.Sabby needs to be trade doesnt fit nates system doesnt play much defense.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Zidane said:


> Blake is the only one that has some value plus his contract is chicken feed.Sabby needs to be trade doesnt fit nates system doesnt play much defense.


Wow okay, first of all... all three point guards have good value, and their contracts are all about the same. And Bassy does play good defense.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Hype #9 said:


> Wow okay, first of all... all three point guards have good value, and their contracts are all about the same. And Bassy does play good defense.


little bit of homerism showing through dont yeah think.


----------



## Hype #9 (Feb 14, 2004)

Zidane said:


> little bit of homerism showing through dont yeah think.


What was homerish about that post?


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Bassy was born in 1985, does anyone realize how young he is and how far he has to go before anyone should even think about trading him. 

Blake for Clevelands 2006 1st round pick.


----------



## BlazerWookie (Mar 20, 2006)

How about "none of the above?"


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Blake is the obvious choice because we only have a team option on him for one more season. After that, he becomes an unrestricted free agents and we won't have Bird Rights so, if he does have a solid season again next year, we'd risk losing him for nothing. Trade him this summer in combination with another player and/or pick and maybe we can get a piece back that we can use.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Blake's value is high, so he might be the one to go. IMO, though, he's the best of the three right now, and in the hope that Portland can get itself together during the off-season, he should stay with the Blazers. Y'all will need someone with experience who's doing well come next year.

Telfair is the point guard of the future, right? So you can't get rid of him either.

That leaves Jack. Not as good as Blake right now, and not the chosen cornerstone of the franchise either. He's the one to go.

Laurie


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I dont think Jack is a option. He is the perfect complement to either Blake or Telfair. He is tall, strong and plays good D. 

So the choice is between Bassy and Blake

Bassy simply makes the most sence to keep. He is only a slightly worse 3 point shooter than Bassy(shoots only 4% worse), a developing passer(One less assist in 2.5 less minutes), is going to be a elite penetrator once he can learn to finish and most of all is over 5 years younger and in his 2nd year straight outta HS.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

endora60 said:


> Blake's value is high, so he might be the one to go. IMO, though, he's the best of the three right now, and in the hope that Portland can get itself together during the off-season, he should stay with the Blazers. Y'all will need someone with experience who's doing well come next year.
> 
> Telfair is the point guard of the future, right? So you can't get rid of him either.
> 
> ...


But Jack might become the PG of the future. He's playing fairly well for a rookie. Why get rid of part of our future just to keep Blake for next year? I'd rather trade Blake and keep the future and bite the bullet next year. Of course we could keep them all and make Blake sit next year and if neither Telfair or Jack can handle the PG duties stick him in otherwise he can be kept as insurance in case of a injury. He can always play spot mins at the SG. He might not like that but we most likely wouldn't be able to resign him the next season. It's about what's best for the team and I don't think trading our future, unless is for a spectacular deal, is in our best interest. 

Plus right now Jack's stock isn't that high. Let him develop and if Telfair becomes our obvious starting PG and Jack is playing to well to stay at back up then trade him when his stock is a lot higher.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

soonerterp said:


> With all due respect, why all the Blake hate? Out of anyone left on the Portland roster from what I've observed, he's one of the few players out there that still gives a damn.


I don't think there is a lot of Blake hate here. Don't confuse thinking he is the one to trade with hate. I personally believe for a number of reasons he makes the most sense to trade. It's not because I don't like him as a player, nor do I think he's in any way a bad guy to have on the team. I just feel that if we must trade one, he makes the most sense. I really do like Blake, and if we didn't have both Telfair and Jack here I would be all for him staying. Hell for a large part of the season I had myself convinced we'd be fine with 3 point guards because I wanted to keep him. That's obviously not the case however.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Telfair. Stop hindering him and let him play darnit.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> I don't think there is a lot of Blake hate here. Don't confuse thinking he is the one to trade with hate. I personally believe for a number of reasons he makes the most sense to trade. It's not because I don't like him as a player, nor do I think he's in any way a bad guy to have on the team. I just feel that if we must trade one, he makes the most sense. I really do like Blake, and if we didn't have both Telfair and Jack here I would be all for him staying. Hell for a large part of the season I had myself convinced we'd be fine with 3 point guards because I wanted to keep him. That's obviously not the case however.


oh but there is and i can personally attest to that as i am constantly attacked for defending him since i think it's unfair people hate him just because the coach felt he was good enough to start over telfair aka the future. my favorite was being told i only like blake because he's white and i don't like black basketball players, my that was fun. either way, gotta back up soonerterp on that one, massive blake hatred up in portland.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Trade Telfair. He's not any good, but most people don't realize it yet. Therefore you should be able to get some value in return.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

bballchik said:


> oh but there is and i can personally attest to that as i am constantly attacked for defending him since i think it's unfair people hate him just because the coach felt he was good enough to start over telfair aka the future. my favorite was being told i only like blake because he's white and i don't like black basketball players, my that was fun. either way, gotta back up soonerterp on that one, massive blake hatred up in portland.


Are these constant attacks all by the same couple people? Are they provoked by your attacks on Telfar? Are they attacks on Blake himself or your arguements regarding him? I think you overstate the "hate" dramatically. Remember, it's usually the loudest thats the easiest to notice, not the most numerous.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

bballchik said:


> massive blake hatred up in portland.


Nobody 'hates' Blake. That's ridiculous. Just because you keep repeating it doesn't make it a fact.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> oh but there is and i can personally attest to that as i am constantly attacked for defending him since i think it's unfair people hate him just because the coach felt he was good enough to start over telfair aka the future. my favorite was being told i only like blake because he's white and i don't like black basketball players, my that was fun. either way, gotta back up soonerterp on that one, massive blake hatred up in portland.


you don't think that a fan who's a "soonerterp" by name isn't just a TAAAAD bit biased, and that Portland fans can see that?

You don't see how thinking a player who's not putting up terribly imperssive #'s after 4 years of college and 3 in the NBA will be more than what he is, isn't a little crazy?

it's not "hate", it's reality.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Trade Telfair. He's not any good, but most people don't realize it yet. Therefore you should be able to get some value in return.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> you don't think that a fan who's a "soonerterp" by name isn't just a TAAAAD bit biased, and that Portland fans can see that?
> 
> You don't see how thinking a player who's not putting up terribly imperssive #'s after 4 years of college and 3 in the NBA will be more than what he is, isn't a little crazy?
> 
> it's not "hate", it's reality.


Actually I think that she is referring to the fact that whenever someone questions Telfair's ability or his annointed status as savior of the universe she is given a lot of flak. And I've actually read a few threads where ridiculous accusations are made about her for her opinions. You think Telfair will be better than he is, that's quite possible. Well bballchik thinks the same with Blake. The only reality is that either could be true.

And by the way, this "hate" thing is about the stupidest terminology ever invented. Right up there with "talk to the hand".


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> you don't think that a fan who's a "soonerterp" by name isn't just a TAAAAD bit biased, and that Portland fans can see that?
> 
> You don't see how thinking a player who's not putting up terribly imperssive #'s after 4 years of college and 3 in the NBA will be more than what he is, isn't a little crazy?
> 
> it's not "hate", it's reality.


possibly but is it also possible that the angry blake "disliking" (won't say hate) fans here are a taaaad bit biased as well? 

telfair was brought in here last year and you got to watch him start at the end of the year last year, you are pumped full of advertising about him being the savior of the team, the future of the franchise, the next big player, the leader of the youth movement, and then you don't get to watch him because blake got the start and telfair got demoted to the bench. 

i tend to think some people here are a bit biased towards telfair because 1. he was here first and 2. he was supposed to be the next big thing for you guys. 

hence the dislike for big bad mean blake who stole the savior's spot hence destroying your sought after hours of watching telfair play.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Foulzilla said:


> Are these constant attacks all by the same couple people? Are they provoked by your attacks on Telfar? Are they attacks on Blake himself or your arguements regarding him? I think you overstate the "hate" dramatically. Remember, it's usually the loudest thats the easiest to notice, not the most numerous.


yes the worst attacks are by a few people, who i realize attack others as well, but the majority also stands with them. 

no they are not provoked, i have never started any argument about the blake vs telfair debate because i honestly think it is unwinnable (see my post above). 

i do defend blake because i think the dislike for him tends to be unfair at times (see yakbladder's post i believe it sums it up nicely). but i have never attacked telfair. i have said numerous times i think he will be a good player some day but i don't think his style matches that of nate's. that is not a disparaging remark at all, it is one of matching styles. also i think he is a bit short to defend a lot of the other guards in the league and they tend to shoot over him at times and i wish he kept his head up a bit more. but i've never said he sucks, trade him for a pack of gum, or "he's a thug" as sambonius likes to make up that i've said. 

if you find yourself with extra time on your hands i invite you to read my posts becaue i think you'll see i do not disparage telfair, i just try to even things out in the great debate by defending someone with less people on his side to defend. guess i like the underdog.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

yakbladder said:


> Actually I think that she is referring to the fact that whenever someone questions Telfair's ability or his annointed status as savior of the universe she is given a lot of flak.


I'm not sure if saying that people "annoited him savior of the universe", so when it's brought up as tho thats an actual arguement, you're basically creating your own arguement to beat, which wasn't really made.



> And I've actually read a few threads where ridiculous accusations are made about her for her opinions. You think Telfair will be better than he is, that's quite possible. Well bballchik thinks the same with Blake. The only reality is that either could be true.
> 
> And by the way, this "hate" thing is about the stupidest terminology ever invented. Right up there with "talk to the hand".


yep, and the "your boy" references that occasionally get made.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

bballchik said:


> possibly but is it also possible that the angry blake "disliking" (won't say hate) fans here are a taaaad bit biased as well?


yes and no. the fans who became Blazer BECAUSE Telfair was drafted (are they actually any?)? They're not terribly unbiased. But it's a small #.



> telfair was brought in here last year and you got to watch him start at the end of the year last year, you are pumped full of advertising about him being the savior of the team, the future of the franchise, the next big player, the leader of the youth movement, and then you don't get to watch him because blake got the start and telfair got demoted to the bench.
> 
> i tend to think some people here are a bit biased towards telfair because 1. he was here first and 2. he was supposed to be the next big thing for you guys.


I don't think anyone actually thought he'd BE the "next big thing", but that he could be the "next big thing".



> hence the dislike for big bad mean blake who stole the savior's spot hence destroying your sought after hours of watching telfair play.


see, this is exactly what I'm talking about. you're creating an argument to argue against, that was never made (or at least, to the degree you're trying to imply). Because it has to be that he's the "savior" and it can't be that he's a much better prospect and already in his 2nd year is ahead of where Blake was in his 2nd year, *and* is several years younger.

It has to be that he's the "savior"..


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

If you can't say anything nice......

:angel:


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

> Steve Blake


*
This is my pick.
*


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

SMiLE said:


> you don't think that a fan who's a "soonerterp" by name isn't just a TAAAAD bit biased, and that Portland fans can see that?


And I've ADMITTED as such on this forum, to having a bias towards Blake -- I have followed his career a long time. That does not automatically mean I dislike or wish ill will towards Sebastian Telfair (who was great against Houston, BTW)! He is a very good player himself and also improving ... frankly if you ask me having too many point guards is a good problem to have. The problem and the strife come from which one of these fine players does this team have to jettison?



> You don't see how thinking a player who's not putting up terribly imperssive #'s after 4 years of college and 3 in the NBA will be more than what he is, isn't a little crazy?
> 
> it's not "hate", it's reality.


Mayhaps so but remember in Washington he was stuck behind Gilbert Arenas AND lost half the 2004-2005 season to ankle injury/surgery. It is only this season where he's seen significant minutes outside of occasional starts when Arenas was hurt. I'm not saying he's gonna be Steve Nash or anything, but he is MUCH better than he certainly played against Houston Wednesday.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Telfair and Jack both have more upside, while Steve has about topped out. It's an easy call to make. Sorry Steve...


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

There is no reason to trade any of them. Three is the right number of point guards to have. We have three. 

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Barfo might be right. Maybe the better question should be which of the three PG's should we bench.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Barfo is right. There is no valid reason to trade any of them..........yet.

I believe that Blake's maturity on the court has pushed Telfair to be better later this year. He is continuing to evolve and develop his overall game. 

If forced into a decision today, and all offers were the same coming in, I'd include Blake in trade and keep the younger Telfair and Jack. I believe they have more potential than Blake does to be much better.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I think one will go. When teams have 2 point guards, usually the #3 guy is basically a bench warmer/insurance policy. I don't see Jack being traded because he is such a good complementary player; he could be a very good 3rd guard in the Vinnie Johnson or Danny Ainge mold. So it is Blake or Bassy. I can make arguments for both: Blake is as was pointed out in an option year so the team could keep him, trade Bassy and end up with neither, he has a very good rep, a veteran team would probably be glad to have him as their backup point guard. Bassy has a huge upside, a recognizable name and appears to be a leader in the making; he may have more value than Blake at this time. And the Blazers frankly need all the help they can get. If it comes down to say trade Bassy for a couple of guys who can help the team or trade Blake for a pick I think Bassy may be the one to go. I'll be sad because I see a lot in his future. 
That's not hate. I don't hate any of the three. They all seem OK people & players. It's a matter of practicality, what can give the team the most return.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Barfo might be right. Maybe the better question should be which of the three PG's should we bench.


Yes and no. Having a 3-4 guard rotation can work, but it is not a long term plan. The way I see it, Blake is unlikely to resign if there are 2 PG's to compete against and he is getting DNPs on some nights and fewer than 10 minutes on other nights. Keeping Blake for only one more season does nothing for this franchise. A decision has to be made, because I do not have a lot of confidence that Blake would resign. Thus, I think it is the right time to trade Blake. However, he doesn't have bird rights, so he is really just a little bit of sugar to throw on some [email protected]#% (aka Darius Miles :biggrin 

Sorry Steve. It has been fun watching you play. But, look on the bright side, you got some visibility by getting some key PT and have shown that you are just as good as Telfair (who was thought to be one of the top 10-15 pg's in the league at this time last year). You should be able to get some meaningful minutes to whatever team we trade you to. Maybe even have a shot at getting a decent contract after that.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think its an easy choice, Blake is gonna go. Hopefully we can get a 07' 1st rounder in return. 

A 3rd string PG is suposed to be a bench warmer, none of our PG's is at that status. All deserve minutes and we can realistically only give 2 of them minutes. I think we should bring in a bench warmer and good veteran presence like Rick Brunson, Darrell Armstrong, Lindsey Hunter or Milt Palacio for next season to help guide Bassy and Jack.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

We don't have any PGs on our roster that are above-average. Any of the three of them might get there someday, but it's not clear than any of them will.

I'm not sure we need to trade any of them. It depends on the value they have around the NBA. I like Telfair the most (by a fair margin) as a prospect, but if he had enough value I'd be happy to go with a Jack/Blake combo for another year.

I find it impossible to believe that any team would give up much to acquire Steve Blake. Maybe a second rounder, I suppose, which would be better than nothing, but given his limited experience, productivity, and unclear contract status a first rounder is way, way too much to hope for IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> We don't have any PGs on our roster that are above-average. Any of the three of them might get there someday, but it's not clear than any of them will.
> 
> I'm not sure we need to trade any of them. It depends on the value they have around the NBA. I like Telfair the most (by a fair margin) as a prospect, but if he had enough value I'd be happy to go with a Jack/Blake combo for another year.
> 
> ...


I see Blake as being an inclusion piece in another trade, maybe with Theo, Darius or Zach


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

I think all three of them would be tradeable... if it gets us back something of value.

I wouldn't go out looking to just dump any of them, for the sake of dumping them.

It seems to me that Bassy is the best of the three right now and has, by far, the most upside. (Putting up tlong flameshield now.) I wouldn't trade him in any scenario that wouldn't get us back a superstar player.

I also like Jack a lot and would hold on to him, unless a very good offer comes along.

Blake... I'd be okay with moving him as sweetener in any package that would let us get something of value for Ratliff or Miles.

Stepping Razor


----------

